# KOMELON Tape for the WorkShop



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Good find! I had to wait 2 months for mine [ordered from Grizzly]. Never thought to look at Wally World.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking at the photo I see it is read left to right. Do they make one that is read right to left? I'd like one of each for both sides of the blade.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I had one of these on my work bench and liked the principle of it. I found out that if you use your bench as much as I do, the numbers wear off fairly fast on the tape and it becomes unusable. I put a 45 degree chamfer on the front edge of the workbench so the tape is now not exposed to the wear and tear the bench gets. Good review….....


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Pie, thanks for the review. I just order a couple of tapes from Woodcraft. I am sure that the one you bought was much cheaper and will work just as well. Like Andy commented, Wal-Mart does not normally come to mind when I think about buying things for the shop.


----------

